# Auswahl einer Haussteuerung - viele 230V Geräte



## 123thomas (20 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
wir haben letztes Jahr ein Einfamilienhaus gebaut und aus Kostengründen noch keine Steuerung installiert. Nun möchten wir das Thema Steuerung doch schon früher angehen als gedacht und ich stehe nun vor der Auswahl einer Steuerung. Doch aufgrund der besonderen Gegebenheiten ist die Auswahl nicht so einfach. Des Weiteren da es auch nicht mein täglich Brot ist eine Steuerung auszuwählen.

Hauptziel:
Ein „musst have“ ist, dass die Steuerung nur aufgesetzt wird. D.h. Die Steuerung soll nicht die aktuelle Elektrik ersetzen, sondern nur zusätzliche Komfortfunktionen ausführen.

Meine aktuelle Installation ist quasi als Stern ausgeführt, also alle Leitungen kommen in den Verteilern an. Ich habe ein Hauptverteiler in der Garage im Technikraum bei der Wärmepumpe und dann einen großen Unterverteiler(genau so groß wie der Hauptverteiler) im Haus. Der Hauptverteiler enthält grob:



E-Zähler + Messeinrichtung Vorbereitung (eHZ + APZ)
FI‘s, Sicherungen und Klemmen
PV
Heizung
Garten
Garage

Der Unterverteiler ist dann für die FI‘s , Sicherungen, Klemmen und Stromstoßrelais für das komplette Haus.

Damit die Steuerung „aufgesetzt“ werden kann, habe ich alles mit Stromstoßrelais ausgeführt. Ich habe mich damals auch bei den Schalter der Stromstoßrelais für die 230V Ausführung entschieden, um nicht die getrennte Verlegung von 24 und 230 V zu haben und da die normalen UP Schalter bei „nur“ 24V mit der Zeit korrodieren und dann irgendwann nicht mehr schalten.

Das nun diese Entscheidung zu meinem gefühlt größten Problem wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht, da es in der heutigen Zeit viele Haussteuerungen gibt, habe ich gedacht das die 230V Variante mittlerweile gängig ist. Doch bei dem ersten herumstöbern musste ich feststellen, dass die 230V Ein- und Ausgänge sehr teuer sind.

Ich kenne die Möglichkeit mit Koppelrelais zu arbeiten, dass möchte ich wenn es eben geht um gehen, da ich dann wieder eine Fehlerquelle mehr habe und der Platz dafür zu knapp bemessen ist. (Ich weiß 1/3 sollte noch frei bleiben, aber nach dem Einbau der Komponenten blieb nicht mehr viel Platz.)
*
Kurzfassung:*
Auswahl einer Steuerung mit 2 Stationen
Hauptsteuerung mit :

Art:Anzahl:Verwendung:Digital Input 230 V40Erfassung ob Licht ein
Erfassung ob Jalousie einDigital Output 230 V60Schalten von StromstoßrelaisFensterkontaktschalter (Reedkontakt)22Erkennung ob Fenster auf oder zu ist.Temperatur PT10012Raumtemperatur erfassenDigital Input 12 V1Klingel Taster erfassenDigital Output 12 V1Klingel AnsteuernDigital Output 24 V19FBH Ventile ansteuernAnalog Input 0 – 10 V1Lüftungsanlage aktuelle Stellung erfassenAnalog Output 0 – 10 V1Lüftungsanlage aktuelle Stellung beeinflussen
 
Nebensteuerung (Verbindung über Netzwerk möglich)

Art:Anzahl:Verwendung:Digital Input 230 V4Erfassung ob Licht einDigital Output 230 V4Schalten von Stromstoßrelais
Schalten von SpannungsversorgungTemperatur PT1007Erfassen von Raum und HeizungstemperaturenDigital Output 24 V5Schalten von VentilenSchließer Potentialfrei1Schalten des GaragentorsModbus oder Strommessung direkt3Erfassen den Stromverbrauchs des Haus (63A)
Der PV Anlage (30A)
Der Heizung (30A)
 
Da wir im privaten Bereich befinden spielt der Preis natürlich auch eine Rolle.

Eine Visualisierung soll auch gemacht werden. Da aber noch anderen Geräte mit eingebunden werden müssen wird dies vermutlich dann über ein Raspi oder ähnliches gelöst.
Programmierkenntnisse sind für alle Systeme vorhanden ( bzw. würde ich dann nochmal auffrischen)

Wer kennt eine gute Steuerung die kostengünstig diese Anforderungen und den 230V Part gut bedient?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ADS_0x1 (20 Februar 2020)

Hallo Thomas,

ich hab mal auf die Schnelle geschaut:

Beckhoff: 
230 VAC Eingang: Maximal 2 Kanal / Karte (Ethercat)
230 VAC Ausgang: Maximal 2 Kanal / Karte (Ethercat, Halbleiter)
230 VAC Ausgang: Maximal 4 Kanal / Karte (Ethercat, Relais)
230 VAC Eingang: Maximal 4 Kanal / Karte (Klemmbus)
230 VAC Ausgang: Maximal 4 Kanal / Karte (Klemmbus)

WAGO sieht ähnlich aus. Beide zusammen kommen zu einer Summe, bei der du sagen wirst, dass das dir zu teuer wird (>50 € / Modul) ....

Also mal bei Siemens geschaut:
230 VAC Eingang über ET200S: 6ES7131-4FB00-0AB0 2 Kanal / Modul
230 VAC Ausgang über ET200S: 6ES7132-4FB01-0AB0 2 Kanal / Modul

Preise liegen ähnlich Beckhoff / WAGO, Eingänge sind etwas günstiger als Ausgänge

Dann hab ich mal geschaut: Optokoppler 24VDC => 230 VAC und 230 VAC => 24 VDC:
Damit benötigst du immer noch 24V Ein- bzw- Ausgangskarten und die Koppler zusätzlich... bei 15 - 25 € pro Kanal für den Optokoppler wird das auch nicht deine Preisvorstellung erfüllen.

Okay, gehen wir mal weg von den "klassischen Systemen":

LOGO 8 in der 230V Version mit Erweiterungskarte:
6ED1055-1FB10-0BA2 - 8 Digitale Eingänge und 8 Digitale Ausgänge auf 230 V Basis, kostet 90€ brutto... damit bisher den besten € / Kanal-Preis bisher
Das ganze würde ich dann allerdings mit einer 1200er Steuerung steuern und die Logo als "Buskoppler" missbrauchen. 

Eltako Gebäudesystemtechnik - hier bin ich richtig interessiert, leider habe ich noch keine Projekte damit umgesetzt.
FSR14-4x - 4 Kanal Ausgang über RS485 mit einem "EnOcean over RS485 Protokoll" - gibt schon n paar Leute, die das Protokoll für "klassische Steuerungen" und/oder Raspberry Pi / µC umgesetzt haben... ist aber frickelig - sprich: Wenn was dran ist, weißt DU wie es funktioniert, aber sonst keiner...
FTS14EM - 10 Kanal Eingangsmodul über RS485, ebenfalls "EnOcean over RS485 Protokoll"
Die kosten zwischen 50 und 60 Euro, bei deiner Menge wird da noch n Rabatt drin sein.

und jetzt schieße ich mich gaaaaaaaaaaaanz Weit ins aus:
KNX *duck'n'run* - das hat für deine Konstellation m.E. am meistne Sinn:

MDT BE-16230.01 - 16 Kanal 230 V Eingangsmodul für ~220€ brutto
MDT AKS-1616.03 - 16 Kanal 230 V Ausgangsmodul für ~280 € brutto

Das kannste / müsstest du noch über ne Logikzentrale verschalten. LowCost-Variante ist n Raspberry 4, ioBroker + nodeRed bzs. JavaScript - macht auch gleich die Visualisierung mit. Wenn's über ne SPS laufen soll: WAGO / Beckhoff mit KNX Klemme oder Siemens mit Profinet<>KNX GateWay (aber aufpassen, das geht ins Geld...).

Soweit mal meine Gedanken zu dem Thema...


----------



## 123thomas (20 Februar 2020)

Wow, vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Antwort. Mit so einem guten Systemüberblick hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.

Ich werde mir mal speziell die Eltako Geschichte anschauen, das hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. (Die Stromstoßschalter kommen auch schon von Eltako.

KNX hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Was ich da ein bisschen Schade finde, dass man da sehr viel konfiguriert und nicht so frei programmieren kann wie bei einer SPS. Es sei denn man kauft sich noch Logic Module, aber dann gehts auch ins Geld. Eventuell auch eine KNX<->SPS Lösung und KNX als Ein und Ausgangsmodul "missbrauchen"

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2020)

In dem Zusammenhang macht es auch Sinn zu überlegen, was die Zukunft bringt.
Also unbedingt auch so auswählen, dass man in 20 Jahren immer noch Ersatzteile bekommt und Fachleute, die das machen können. KNX wäre da sicher die beste Lösung.
Denn immer daran denken, die Lebensumstände können sich ändern! (Ich weiß, du hast gerade gebaut, da ist das nicht unbedingt ein Thema).
Ich persönlich z.b. würde niemals ein Haus kaufen in dem so eine Bastellösung drin ist, auch meiner Frau ist das kaum zuzumuten. Was macht sie, wenn ich 8 Wochen im Ausland bin, den Elektriker holen, um meinen Raspi wieder auf Linie zu bringen?


----------



## emilio20 (20 Februar 2020)

Hallo
ich persönlich würde es mit mehreren 230V Siemens Logos lösen. Auf den Logos würde ich nur ein Grundprogramm Programmieren z.b Taster ein 1 Licht 1 An, Taster 2 Ein Rollo ZU usw.
Dann würde ich mir einen S7 1500 in einen Schaltschrank bauen und mit den Logos über Lan vernetzen.
  Die eigentliche komplexe Logik läuft dann über die S7 1500.

  Der Vorteil, wenn die Zentral SPS (S7 1500) ausfällt hast du immer noch ein Basissystem das läuft. genauso wenn eine Logo ausfällt geht nicht gleich alle Lichter aus.

Weitere Vorteile.

Kein Bussystem erforderlich,
du brauchst keine zusätzlichen Relais,
auch 24V Erweiterungsbaugruppen möglich,
Preisgünstig,
Und es kennt sich jemand nach 20 Jahren mit den Logos aus.


Über eine Raspberry pi und Node Red lässt sich dann auch ganz einfach  Amazon Alexa einbinden um Aktoren zu Steuern.


----------



## al3x (22 Februar 2020)

Ich werf mal ne reine SmartHome Steuerung ins rennen:
Loxone Miniserver + KNX Kommunikationsmodul.
Über die KNX E/A-Module werden nur die EAs verwaltet, die Programmierung folgt somit komplett in der Loxone Steuerung.

Loxone hat den Vorteil einer sehr schnellen und relativ einfachen auf Haustechnik ausgelegter Programmierung und Visualisierung.
Man muss sich zwar beim Programmierung etwas umstellen wenn man richtige SPS-Programmierung gewohnt ist (man kann z.B. keine eigenen Bausteine erstellen) aber ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Alles was man benötigt z.B. Lichtsteuerung mit Szenen, Rolladen/Raffstore-Steuerung mit autom. Beschattung usw. ist alles fertig.
Das alles selbst in z.B. Siemens zu programmieren würde ja Wochen dauern.

Und es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten wie z.B. Modbus-Anbindung, Zentrale Musiksteuerung, QR-Code und NFC-Code, Statistiken, Einbinden von Türsprechanlagen mit Bild und Ton usw.


----------



## escride1 (22 Februar 2020)

Ich wüsste nicht warum eine SPS Wochen dauern würde, das ist Unsinn.

Einfamilienhaus KNX Grundaufbau, keine Visualisierung sondern nur Funktionen und Logiken im üblichen Standard:

Nur mit ETS sind 3-4 Tage,
mit ETS+S7-1200/1500 sind 2-3 Tage,
mit ETS+Loxone sind 4-5 Tage,
mit ETS+Openhab sind 6-7 Tage,
mit ETS+Edomi sind 3-4 Tage,

einzuplanen, jeweils vorausgesetzt, das man sich mit den jeweiligen Systemen auskennt und sämtliche Dokumentation erstellt wird. Mit diesen Zahlen komme ich in der Regel immer hin, Ausnahmen sind während der Programmierung+IB durch den KD gewünschte Änderungen.

Eine Visualisierung dauert dann eben je nachdem was man sich wünscht, in der Regel bis zu 2 Wochen.


----------



## Loenne (22 Februar 2020)

Hallo 123thomas,

vielleicht wäre auch digitalSTROM etwas für dich.

Schau mal hier 

und hier

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## 123thomas (23 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für so viele Antworten. Ich werde die Vorschläge mal nach und nach mir anschauen und prüfen, ob diese für mich in Frage kommmen.

Heute habe ich mir die Eltako Lösung angeschaut und die erste Hürde war eine vernünftige Übersicht zu bekommen. 
Nachdem ich mir die Produkte angesehen habe und ein bisschen in Foren gestöbert habe, hört leider alles noch nicht so ausgereift an. 

Also schaue ich mir mal die anderen Lösungen an.


----------



## KeBeNe (23 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

die Lösung vom @emillio20 scheint hier die günstigste und praktikabelste zu sein, die 1500er würde ich gegen eine 1200 tauschen und gut.
Benutze selber eine 1215er mit 4x 16 DI/ 4 RTD Modul dazu verteilt über die Etagen Wago 750-340 FB Koppler mit diversen RTD/IO-Karten ohne Probleme.
Die Visu habe ich auf einem Touch PC am laufen, läuft bis jetzt seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme, die Visu hat nur einige Versionen hinter sich...


----------



## B.S.84 (30 Juni 2020)

Ich nutze in meinem Haus eine TIA PLC zur Haussteuerung
Per Wago-Bus-Koppler über Profinet in jedem Schaltschrank auf jeder Etage an die PLC angeschlossen.
Ich habe zu JEDEM Schalter und JEDER Steckdose ein NYM-J 4x2,5mm² gezogen ( Bestell dir die großen Holztrommeln - das ist günstiger )
und zusätzlich jeweils ein CAT 7 Kabel für eventuelle Steuerungsaufgaben.
Im Schrank habe ich alles über Mehrstockreihenklemmen mit N Schiene angeklemmt.
Es ist alles sehr übersichtlich und sieht gut aus.
Ich würde das jederzeit wieder machen und bin im Nachhinein froh das ich im Haus einen Zentralen Wartungsschacht habe in den alles Hineingeht ( Strom + Wasser + Abwasser + Netzwerk + .... )


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juni 2020)

Ich werfe hier mal Shelly ins Gespräch :  https://shelly.cloud/
Bislang war ich auch immer auf der SPS-Schiene ... nun habe ich aber bei meiner Tochter das Haus (mit meinem Schwiegersohn) so aufgezogen ... es funzt. Vom Preis will ich mal gar nicht erst reden ...
Ob es die in 20 Jahren noch gibt kann ich nicht sagen ... aber so wie die sich entwickeln ... und was, dass vor 20 Jahren supertoll war ist heute noch für jeden greifbar ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juni 2020)

Wenn man selbst die Dinge selbst installieren und programmieren kann, dann ist auch Shelly, Sonoff, Tasmota, Fibaro, ... auch eine günstige und gangbare Möglichkeit. Wichtig ist halt, dass man das Zeug gut rückbauen und gegen eine „normale“ Installation austauschen kann. Ich hab auch ein paar Sachen mit Tasmota und ioBroker umgesetzt. Preis unschlagbar. RGBWW- Dimmer 11€


----------



## 123thomas (1 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich das Projekt durch private Umstände ein bisschen nach hinten schieben. 
@B.S.84
Das kann ich leider nicht mehr umsetzen, da die Elektroinstallation schon abgeschlossen ist.

Shelly werde ich mir nochmal anschauen. Günstig sind diese Systeme. Ich muss mir nochmal anschauen, was diese Anbieter für den Schaltschrank anbieten. 

Aktueller Favorit ist tatsächlich das KNX System, da es relativ günstig 230V Ein und Ausgänge gibt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nade (3 September 2022)

Also an deiner stelle würd ich mir mal Loxone angucken. Standart Verkabelung und wie schon beschrieben ein doch beachtlicher Funktionsumfang. Es gab da noch LCN , da wurde alles in 5Ader verkabelt und hatte dann darüber in 230v ein Bus System. Problem ohne Koppelmodule gibt es bei FI übergreifender Nutzung Fehlerströme und es haut dir die FI´s raus. https://www.lcn.eu/lcn-bus/ <- aus Eigeninteresse mal gesucht und gefunden.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2022)

Mit Loxone begibst du dich halt in die Abhängigkeit eines Herstellers. Loxone geht immer mehr in professionelle Richtung und arbeitet mit Systempartnern zusammen. Vorteil deutlich weniger Supportaufwand und weniger Endkundenärger.
KNX geht eigentlich den umgekehrten Weg und findet immer mehr Beachtung im Smarthome-Bereich. Die Preise werden günstiger.
Würde ich heute nochmal vor der Wahl stehen, dann würde ich KNX mit einem IP-Gateway und Raspi mit ioBroker verwenden


----------



## escride1 (3 September 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Es gab da noch LCN , da wurde alles in 5Ader verkabelt und hatte dann darüber in 230v ein Bus System. Problem ohne Koppelmodule gibt es bei FI übergreifender Nutzung Fehlerströme und es haut dir die FI´s raus.


Es ist gar nicht erlaubt die Datenader ohne Koppler an den FIs vorbeizuschmuggeln, da die Datenader gegen N arbeitet und somit hierauf ebenfalls 230V anliegen können. Die Datenader muss vom FI mittels Hilfsschalter und in den Räumen ebenfalls mittels Hilfsschalter an den Sicherungen getrennt werden. Eine Verdrahtung von Raum zu Raum über mehrere Sicherungen hinweg ist nicht zulässig da bei abgeschalteter Sicherung die Datenader sonst noch Spannung führt.

Die Hauptinstallation mittels LCN ist ein 4adriges Kabel: 230V, N, Datenader, PE. Wobei man wissen muss das man einzelne Kabel dann doch wieder mit einem Liycy ausführen sollte.

Weiter kann ich von LCN nur abraten. Ich habe in den vergangenen 5 Jahren mehrere LCN-Gebäude neu aufbauen und programmieren müssen weil der Elektriker der Meinung war das man das mal eben installieren und programmieren kann. Das geht nämlich nicht. Es muss bereits bei der Installation auf die Programmierung eingegangen werden weil ansonsten Gruppenschaltungen kaum noch möglich sind. Es ist das unausgereifteste und komplizierteste System das ich kenne.



Blockmove schrieb:


> KNX geht eigentlich den umgekehrten Weg und findet immer mehr Beachtung im Smarthome-Bereich.


KNX war schon immer Smart Home und keine industrielle Anwendung oder kenn ich da etwas nicht? 
Heute ist es immer mehr in Krankenhäusern, Büros und industriellen Umgebungen vertreten statt nur im privaten Bereich.


----------



## GLT (3 September 2022)

@nade mal auf's Datum deines letzten Vorposters geguckt?


----------



## GLT (3 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> KNX war schon immer Smart Home und keine industrielle Anwendung oder kenn ich da etwas nicht?
> Heute ist es immer mehr in Krankenhäusern, Büros und industriellen Umgebungen vertreten statt nur im privaten Bereich.


Komplett falsch - genau andersrum ist die Geschichte gelaufen.
KNX war immer professioneller Bereich u. wandert nun stetig mehr in den Privatbau.


----------



## escride1 (3 September 2022)

Interessant, wie geschrieben: oder kenn ich da etwas nicht...
Für mich ist es insofern interessant da bei mir nämlich der Privatkundenanteil abnimmt und eben gewerbliche mehr werden. Aber ganz aus den Anfängen der EIB-Zeit komme ich nicht, mache das erst seit 2004.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Interessant, wie geschrieben: oder kenn ich da etwas nicht...
> Für mich ist es insofern interessant da bei mir nämlich der Privatkundenanteil abnimmt und eben gewerbliche mehr werden. Aber ganz aus den Anfängen der EIB-Zeit komme ich nicht, mache das erst seit 2004.


Smarthome ist überwiegend was für Bastler neudeutsch Maker. Ich kenn nur ganz wenige in meinem Umfeld, die es professionell ausführen haben lassen. Und hier nimmt KNX eindeutig zu. Trotz der ETS-Kosten


----------



## nade (3 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Es ist gar nicht erlaubt die Datenader ohne Koppler an den FIs vorbeizuschmuggeln, da die Datenader gegen N arbeitet und somit hierauf ebenfalls 230V anliegen können. Die Datenader muss vom FI mittels Hilfsschalter und in den Räumen ebenfalls mittels Hilfsschalter an den Sicherungen getrennt werden. Eine Verdrahtung von Raum zu Raum über mehrere Sicherungen hinweg ist nicht zulässig da bei abgeschalteter Sicherung die Datenader sonst noch Spannung führt.
> 
> Die Hauptinstallation mittels LCN ist ein 4adriges Kabel: 230V, N, Datenader, PE. Wobei man wissen muss das man einzelne Kabel dann doch wieder mit einem Liycy ausführen sollte.
> 
> ...


Der einzige und auch letzte Kontakt mit LCN ist auch bereits 10 Jahre her. Seit dem nicht mehr. Wie gut das System ist konnte ich da nicht erfahren, zu kurzer Kontakt. Nur eben das es den FI eben mit recht Auslöst. Was mich da vorerst eben von dem System etwas skeptisch gemacht hat. Ach ja das mit dem Bus, wie es da gemacht wird scheint zulässig zu sein, da das System immer noch am deutschen Markt zu haben ist. Hab jetzt nicht mehr neu nach dem System geguckt, aber meine zu wissen, das der Bus in 48V oder so läuft. Halt eine andere Frequenz, somit wäre maximal die Frage/ der Kritikpunkt warum 2 unterschiedliche Spannungen in einem Kabel. Der 2. ob eben dies mit einem Standard NYM-J 5*x² realisiert werden darf, oder ehr ein nummeriertes, oder kunterbuntem Kabel zu machen ist.

Nein GLT, habe nur bis 202 geguckt, hab nur unter einem anderen Thema als Vorschlag gesehen und nun ja, aber scheint ja trotzdem Interessant zu sein, da hier ja auch länger Aktive das Thema trotzdem mit einer Antwort beglücken, und nicht nur mit... Haste mal geguckt wie alt das Thema ist, und wann der Letzte Post her ist?

Sorry wir sind hier nicht auf einer Dating Site, wie dir bereits aufgefallen ist. Es darf hier gerne die SuFu genutzt werden um auch mal ältere Themen wieder zu beleben, wenn eine Neuerung, oder ähnlich gelagertes Thema passt.
Ich werde auch nicht zu SEW Fehlercodes was neues machen, wenn der Fehler gleich angezeigt wurde, und eben es wohl noch weitere Ursachen gibt, die da noch nicht zu dem Thema genannt wurden. <-- mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## escride1 (3 September 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Der einzige und auch letzte Kontakt mit LCN ist auch bereits 10 Jahre her. Seit dem nicht mehr. Wie gut das System ist konnte ich da nicht erfahren, zu kurzer Kontakt. Nur eben das es den FI eben mit recht Auslöst. Was mich da vorerst eben von dem System etwas skeptisch gemacht hat. Ach ja das mit dem Bus, wie es da gemacht wird scheint zulässig zu sein, da das System immer noch am deutschen Markt zu haben ist. Hab jetzt nicht mehr neu nach dem System geguckt, aber meine zu wissen, das der Bus in 48V oder so läuft. Halt eine andere Frequenz, somit wäre maximal die Frage/ der Kritikpunkt warum 2 unterschiedliche Spannungen in einem Kabel. Der 2. ob eben dies mit einem Standard NYM-J 5*x² realisiert werden darf, oder ehr ein nummeriertes, oder kunterbuntem Kabel zu machen ist.


Die Datenader wird oft unterschätzt, vergessen oder leichtsinnig irgendwo mit hingeführt.


> VDE 0100
> Laut Definition nach VDE ist die Datenader als Außenleiter zu sehen. Um auszuschließen, dass im Fehlerfall die Datenader Spannung führt, ist diese über einen Hilfskontakt der jeweiligen Stromkreissicherung zu führen. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass beim Auslösen des Sicherungsautomaten, auch die Datenader des entsprechenden Stromkreises freigeschaltet wird.


Ist ein Auszug aus dem Systemhandbuch.
Die Definition Außenleiter sagt eigentlich schon alles aus bzgl. des FIs. Damit er weiterhin ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und keine Störungen wie Auslösen auftreten muss also die Datenader mit über den FI geführt werden. Oder es wird gleich ein Trennverstärker gesetzt.

Das sporadische Auslösen des FI ist übrigens die häufigste Fehlerursache die ich habe.
Das zweite Problem sind dann Unterputz-Module die Steckdosen schalten. So werden UPP leider häufig missbraucht, können aber die Stromstärke nicht bieten und daher sind die oft aufgeraucht.

Ob nun ein 4x1,5 oder 5x1,5 genutzt wird ist relativ egal. Hauptsache genug Adern. 5x ist gebräuchlicher daher wird es immer genommen.

Am Ende sehe ich LCN wirklich als eine Bastelei. Es ist nichts was ich irgendwem ruhigen GEwissens empfehlen kann. Zu viele Nachteile kann ich in dem angeblich schnellsten Bussystem der Welt finden (das es nicht ist da die Reaktionszeit der Module nicht einbezogen wird).



nade schrieb:


> aber scheint ja trotzdem Interessant zu sein, da hier ja auch länger Aktive das Thema trotzdem mit einer Antwort beglücken, und nicht nur mit... Haste mal geguckt wie alt das Thema ist, und wann der Letzte Post her ist?


Sehe ich hier auch so. Das Thema ist interessant, ab und zu schauen hier welche nach diesen Informationen. Dadurch das sie hier auftauchen ist vielen bereits geholfen. Bei Google kommt dieses Forum in vielen Belangen auf die Top-Trefferliste. Da können auch ruhig manchmal ältere Themen auch aktualisiert oder erweitert werden.
Ich weiß nicht ob es so eine Statistik gibt, aber ich glaube schon das es richtig ist zu behaupten das viele durch Google-Suchen oder direktes nutzen der SuFu hier fündig werden und kein neues Thema erstellen (müssen). Vielleicht sogar die Hälfte, keine Ahnung.


----------



## nade (4 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Das sporadische Auslösen des FI ist übrigens die häufigste Fehlerursache die ich habe.
> Das zweite Problem sind dann Unterputz-Module die Steckdosen schalten. So werden UPP leider häufig missbraucht, können aber die Stromstärke nicht bieten und daher sind die oft aufgeraucht.


Also wie geschrieben, ich hatte vor etwa 10 Jahren in einer Firma nur kurz mit LCN zu tun. Keine Ahnung wie lange das System da bereits auf dem Markt war, nur das von den "Helden" die wohl in der Firma zuständig waren auch nur stur verdrahten und programmieren konnten ohne so Sachen wie mit 2 Fi Gruppen werden kirre, wenn da kein Koppler verbaut ist. Da ja jetzt alles mit FI sein muss, auch Lichtkreise und Jalousie/Rolladen sehe ich da noch nicht einmal mehr wirklich eine Sinnvolle Verwendung. Da ja selbst wenn alles auf einem FI Hängt, auch der Busankoppler der die Bus Ader bespaßt, ist in einem Fehlerfall gleich alles aus, auch wenn nur 1 Antrieb rum zickt. Also Fehlerstrom verursacht und keinen Kurzschluss. Oder Erdschluss hat mit eigener Sicherung und der Fehlerstrom dann von anderen Antrieben/Anderer Sicherung noch zu groß für den FI ist.

Gut, mit den Erfahrungswerten von dir ist LCN wohl raus.
Bleibt noch Loxone, Knx für Altbau fällt mir da gerade ein Hager KNX Funk|quicklink. Letzteres ist ein Funk System, was sich auch in Verkabelte Systeme integrieren lässt. Bedarf eben einen Accespoint für die KNX Daten. 

Dann noch die üblichen Verdächtigen, gibt ja für alles auch KNX Schnittstellen, bei Neubau ist es nicht unbedingt schwer, bei entsprechenden Finanzmittel sich das System mit seinem Favoriten zusammen zu stellen. Altbau ohne Dreck? Da wirds schwer, oder eben Funksysteme. Es gibt Leute die schwören da auf Shelby, andere auf eldat und wieder andere auf Eltako.
Mit letzterem habe ich auch schon eine Innenhofbeleuchtung realisiert bzw. da es sich hier noch um eine gehandikapte Person handelte mit Funkschalter und 4 Lichtkreise. Oder eine Gartenbeleuchtung mit mehreren "Effektgruppen". Die Komponenten im Gartenhaus über Funkschalter aus dem ~20m entfernten Haus schaltbar. 

Die Komponentenauswahl ist für Hutschinengeräte etwas umständlich, da es 2 Systemversionen gibt. Einmal untereinander mit Bus vernetzt und einmal quasie Stand Alone. Fehlt eben die Visu und auch das mal grad so ändern. Also Gebäudesteuerung nur mäßig möglich


----------

